# "Blue Marlana" Shakedown Cruise 5/05



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

click the link below.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy Dave that is the firstime I looked at that site and those pics are just great, good luck man.:bowdown


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice grouper, and nice looking site.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Love the fish pics!!! Huge Mahi man! Nice work!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome website Dave. I'm afraid to show my wife that site. From the reports coming in, sounds like the warm water and hot bite are to the west. Nice grouper.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! I created that site to have a place to keep track of our fishing trips. It's kinda like an on-line log book.I started with last year to keep it easy.

For anyone interested, the site www.blogspot.com is FREE, and very easy to set up. It took me only a few hours to create the page, and transfer the data.

See you out there.

Dave


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice site Dave. We are going to go out this next weekend (if the wind gods will smile upon us) Head out friday PM to the Petronius and work our way south if conditions warrant. Taking a couple out of out of towner friends and they want a two day trip. Would love to take Lisa along but so far haven't been able to convince her. Took her once and she had a bad reaction to a patch and now always has a good reason not to go. Oh well, I guess I blew that one. If you guys plan to head out there next weekend let me know so we can stay in touch. I have made several trips to the Nipple, Steps and Elbow this spring and it was a waste of very expensive fuel.

MC


----------

